# [configuration]Reconnaissance dd sur promise 378 (en cours)

## fouinux

Bonjour tout le mode.

Voila j'ai une carte mère asus p4c 800 -e deluxe (avec un controleur RAID promise integré.

J'ai 4 dique dur monté dessus :

2 sur le primary master et 2 sur des ports geré par un controleur RAID promise fasttrack 378, je precise que ces deux derniers ne sont pas en RAID mais en ide normal.

Le problème est que ma carte promise a l'air d'etre reconnue mais que les fichiers des peripheriques dans /dev ne sont pas créés.

Voici ce que j'ai après un dmesg|grep promise : 

```
sata_promise version 1.02

scsi0 : sata_promise

scsi1 : sata_promise
```

Je suis sous debian sarge et je poste ici car j'ai remarqué que la live cd gentto arrivait a me reconnaitre mes disques dur.

PS : Je suis sous debian sarge avec noyau 2.6.13.3.

Avez vous une solution ?

Merci pour toutLast edited by fouinux on Fri Oct 21, 2005 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Salut, peux tu lire ce qu'il y a dans ce message, et mettre ton titre en conformité : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

Merci...

A croire que ce n'est toujours pas assez gros ce message d'annonce ...

----------

## yoyo

Salut à toi fouinux le debianeux !

De mémoire, dans le livecd, tu trouveras dans "/proc" un fichier "config.gz" qui a servit à la construction du noyau et des modules associés. Dégzip-le et compare avec le tien.

Autre façon, regarde la liste des modules chargés avec "lsmod" et regarde si tu les as bien tous.

Regarde également aussi dans le "/boot/grub/grub.conf" (ou "menu.lst") au cas où il y aurait des options passées au démarrage ...

Enfin dernière solution (la meilleure sans doute) : passer à Gentoo !!!   :Wink: 

PS : Quel accueil kopp !

----------

## kopp

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : Quel accueil kopp !

 

J'aurais aussi pu lui répondre comme entre debianeux : RTFM :p

Alors bon, j'ai été poli quand même ... la remarque n'était pas spécialement contre lui, mais plutot au sens général, à mon avis ce ne sera surement pas le dernier à faire ça  :Smile: 

Mais bon faudrait un RTFST : read the fu***** sticky thread  :Wink: 

Désolé, nouveau venu de chez apt  :Smile: 

edit: bah tiens, qu'est ce que je disais : en voilà un de plus : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393906.html

----------

## fouinux

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Salut, peux tu lire ce qu'il y a dans ce message, et mettre ton titre en conformité : 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html
> 
> Merci...
> ...

 

désolé j'avais pas vu le truc sur les themes et etats   :Laughing: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De mémoire, dans le livecd, tu trouveras dans "/proc" un fichier "config.gz" qui a servit à la construction du noyau et des modules associés. Dégzip-le et compare avec le tien.
> 
> Autre façon, regarde la liste des modules chargés avec "lsmod" et regarde si tu les as bien tous.
> ...

 

Merci pour l'info je vai tester  :Wink: 

Et gentto est-ce que c'est compliqué car la compilation des paquet me fais un peu peur !!

Sinon lesz paquet faut que j'aille les telecharger manuellement sur les site ou est-ce qu'il y a des serveurs de paquets comme sur debian ?

Merci pour tout !!Last edited by fouinux on Fri Oct 21, 2005 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Euh, c'est comme chez debian, mais en plus long parceque ça compile !

Sinon, ça marche pareil : tu tapes emerge nomduprogram comme un apt-get install nomduprogram

et il va aller te telecharger les sources du programme et de ses dépendances, et tout compiler  :Smile: 

Donc à priori c'est pareil que chez debian, à part qeu plutot que chercher les paquets qui ont les features que tu veux, tu choisis comment tu veux les compiler pour directement avoir ce que tu veux. Mais à priori, c'est pas plus compliqué ou plus simple... (Je peux pas te dire en détail, j'ai jamais utilisé debian sur une machine perso...)

----------

## fouinux

Et est-ce que ca télécharge les derniere version des paquets ?? Car sous debian les paquets mettent du temps a arriver dans les sources (faut qu'ils soient stables et tout !!).

Par exemple pour kde vous avez quelle version ?

----------

## kernelsensei

la derniere dispo en non masquée est 3.4.3 et en masqué 3.5.0_beta2

EDIT: et la je viens de voir que OpenOffice 2 est dans portage  :Wink: 

----------

## fouinux

oula oula mais dites moi ... je sens que je vais mettre  une gentoo en dual boot avec ma debian !!!

----------

## fouinux

Je me rappelle un truc, m

j'ai compilé les driver promises dans mon noyau donc ca vient pas d'un problème de config dans le noyau. En plus si je desactive le controleur dans le bios les ligne scsi0 et scsi1 n'aparaissent plus ca vient donc d'ailleur. Le problème ne se situe donc pas au niveau du noyau.

----------

## fouinux

Alors personne a une idée ??

----------

## BuBuaBu

J'ai eu le meme, problème, meme constat : dur present dans le livecd mais pas une fois l'install fini. (meme controleur sur asus pc-dl)

Ma solution : laisser dormir mes 2*120Go

Un petit ls /dev vien de m'informé que mais deux dur sont présent ici, je sait pas depuis quand, domage, je t'aide pas.

----------

## fouinux

Ca veut peut etre dire que meme si j'install la gentoo c'est pas dit que mes dd seront reconnu   :Sad: 

En fouillant j'ai trouvé ca :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-317021-highlight-promise+378.html

----------

## fouinux

Mais je prefererais trouver comment ca se passe pour la livecd  :Question: 

----------

## fouinux

Faudrait peut etre que je demande au developpeur de la livevd, quelqu'un sait comment je peux les contacter ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Ma solution : laisser dormir mes 2*120Go

 

 :Shocked: 

vas y, envoie, ça m'interresse ...

----------

## BuBuaBu

arf, trop tard, j'ai remplie le vide dès que j'ai vu que je pouvais ...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *fouinux wrote:*   

> Mais je prefererais trouver comment ca se passe pour la livecd 

 

En inspectant les modules chargés avec le livecd, ou bien la conf du kernel du livecd, et en comparant avec le kernel que tu t'es fait.

Concernant ton dmesg, j'en ai un peu plus que toi:

```
# dmesg | grep promise

sata_promise version 1.02

sata_promise PATA port found

scsi0 : sata_promise

scsi1 : sata_promise

scsi2 : sata_promise
```

```
# lspci | grep Promise

00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)
```

Ceci dit, je n'utilise pas ce controleur, j'utilise le VIA.  Donc je peux pas t'en dire plus.

Mais si quelqu'un veut me faire un don de 2 disques durs pour que je fasse des tests, je suis d'accord  :Smile: 

----------

## fouinux

Tu as obtenu ca avec le livecd ?

----------

## marvin rouge

non, avec mon kernel actuel ...

```
# grep -i promise /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y
```

# uname -r

2.6.13-gentoo

----------

## fouinux

Je l'ai aussi :

```
# grep -i promise .config

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y
```

Mais pas ca :

```
sata_promise PATA port found 
```

Je vous poste mon .config :

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.13.3

# Sat Oct 22 10:50:17 2005

#

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=m

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=m

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=m

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280_1040=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=yLast edited by fouinux on Sun Oct 23, 2005 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Les .config comme ça c'est pas très cool, la base de données n'aime pas trop, pas plus que phpbb qui affiche des petits bugs...

si tu pouvais réduire et ne mettre que la partie interessante.. (ou du moins virer celles dont tu es sûr qu'elles ne le sont pas genre graphique, son usb etc )

edit : typo, on aurait dit que j'avais écrit avec mes pieds...Last edited by kopp on Sun Oct 23, 2005 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

ou a la limite donner un lien vers un fichier ou encore un pastebin genre http://pastebin.com/

----------

## BuBuaBu

peu tu donné la config bios de ton controleur ?

(raid, ide ...)

----------

## fouinux

Mon controleur est en ide et je n'utilise que des disque dur PATA ( pas de SATA).

Sous windows ca marche nikel mais la c'est plus compliqué !!

En tout cas merci pour tout car j'avais deja posté sur different forum et personne n'avait d'idée.

----------

## BuBuaBu

peut tu faire un lsmod ?

----------

## fouinux

Le voici, c'est vrai que le module sta-promise n'est pas chargé  :Question: 

```
nvidia               3715176  12

ipv6                  271872  12

thermal                13832  0

fan                     4868  0

button                  6800  0

processor              18864  1 thermal

ac                      5124  0

battery                10372  0

af_packet              23944  2

parport_pc             37188  0

parport                39112  1 parport_pc

floppy                 61780  0

pcspkr                  4064  0

rtc                    14008  0

emu10k1_gp              3968  0

gameport               17160  2 emu10k1_gp

snd_emu10k1x           21412  2

tda9887                13840  0

tuner                  38824  0

cx8800                 33548  0

cx88xx                 59552  1 cx8800

i2c_algo_bit           10248  1 cx88xx

video_buf              22404  2 cx8800,cx88xx

ir_common               8580  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               12304  1 cx88xx

v4l1_compat            14852  1 cx8800

v4l2_common             6144  1 cx8800

btcx_risc               5256  2 cx8800,cx88xx

videodev               10368  2 cx8800,cx88xx

snd_intel8x0           34752  3

intel_agp              23836  1

agpgart                37200  2 nvidia,intel_agp

tsdev                   8000  0

mousedev               12200  1

evdev                   9728  0

usb_storage            67136  0

usbhid                 36192  0

eth1394                21512  0

ati_remote             12808  0

ehci_hcd               35720  0

uhci_hcd               35600  0

usbcore               126332  6 usb_storage,usbhid,ati_remote,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

snd_emu10k1           124452  0

snd_rawmidi            26784  2 snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          8972  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         87036  3 snd_emu10k1x,snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm_oss            54560  0

snd_mixer_oss          20480  3 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                95748  6 snd_emu10k1x,snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              26884  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11272  4 snd_emu10k1x,snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4864  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              10144  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    57444  16 snd_emu10k1x,snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,

snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore              10720  3 snd

e1000                 109108  0

ohci1394               36788  0

w83627hf               30504  0

i2c_sensor              3840  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 2432  0

i2c_i801                9228  0

i2c_core               22784  9 tda9887,tuner,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,w83627hf,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_i801

sr_mod                 18212  0

sd_mod                 20480  0

sbp2                   25096  0

ieee1394              104664  3 eth1394,ohci1394,sbp2

psmouse                35716  0

ide_cd                 44164  0

cdrom                  41760  2 sr_mod,ide_cd

ext3                  147592  2

jbd                    65944  1 ext3

mbcache                10500  1 ext3

ide_disk               19584  4

ide_generic             1536  0 [permanent]

via82cxxx              14236  0 [permanent]

trm290                  4740  0 [permanent]

triflex                 4224  0 [permanent]

slc90e66                6528  0 [permanent]

sis5513                16904  0 [permanent]

siimage                12928  0 [permanent]

serverworks             9864  0 [permanent]

sc1200                  7808  0 [permanent]

rz1000                  2944  0 [permanent]

piix                   11140  0 [permanent]

pdc202xx_old           11776  0 [permanent]

pdc202xx_new            9472  0 [permanent]

ns87415                 4808  0 [permanent]

hpt366                 20608  0 [permanent]

hpt34x                  5760  0 [permanent]

generic                 4868  0 [permanent]

cy82c693                5124  0 [permanent]

cs5530                  6016  0 [permanent]

cs5520                  5120  0 [permanent]

cmd64x                 12572  0 [permanent]

atiixp                  6672  0 [permanent]

amd74xx                15132  0 [permanent]

alim15x3               12684  0 [permanent]

aec62xx                 7936  0 [permanent]

ide_core              131920  28 usb_storage,ide_cd,ide_disk,ide_generic,via82cxxx,trm290,triflex,slc90e66,sis5513,siimage,serverworks,sc1200,rz1000,

piix,pdc202xx_old,pdc202xx_new,ns87415,hpt366,hpt34x,generic,cy82c693,cs5530,cs5520,cmd64x,atiixp,amd74xx,alim15x3,aec62xx

unix                   29712  368

```

Last edited by fouinux on Tue Oct 25, 2005 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marvin rouge

A tout hasard, est ce que tu as vu ce [HOWTO] PATA promise FastTrack 378 ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

Jamais fais la manip du howto (undef -> def), il y aurai pas un patch dans le kernel gentoo?

----------

## fouinux

Ah non j'avais pas vu en fait, je cochais jamais :

```
 [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support 
```

Car le menuconfig indiquait que c'etait "deprecated" (depassé).

Mince alors !! Des que je retourne sur ma machine je regarde cette config du noyau !!! Ma victoire est peut être proche !!

Par contre le undef en def .... 

Par contre BuBuaBu tu pourrais verifier si le kernel est patché, tu télécharge un kernel sur kernel.org tu recupère ton .config ,tu le recompile et tu voit ce que ca donne et au final tu supprime ton nouveau kernel une fois les verifications effectuées !

----------

## marvin rouge

```
$  grep ATA_ENABLE_PATA /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h 

#undef ATA_ENABLE_PATA      /* define to enable PATA support in some
```

Donc a priori, c'est pas fait. (gentoo-sources-2.6.13)

<off mode=chiant>

@fouinux: est ce que tu pourrais éditer ton post avec l'ensemble des modules, et insérer des retours chariots, en particulier la ligne ide_core, ça bousille toute la mise en page, après faut scroller en horizontal, et je veux pas, je suis feignant .... merci ....

</off mode=chiant>

----------

## BuBuaBu

oui, ce n'est pas fais, et mon kernel est compilé sans, donc ca apeut etre eté utile, mais ca ne l'est plus.

----------

## fouinux

Est-ce que ca peut venir du fait que le module sata_promise n'est pas chargé ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

d'après ton .config, le sata_promise n'est pas config en module, donc il est toujours chargé

A mon avis il faut vraiment que tu active :

SCSI low-level drivers ---> 

 [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

----------

## fouinux

tu l'as d'activé dans ton noyau ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

oui

----------

## fouinux

OK jeudi je retourne sur ma machine et je vous tiens au courant. En tout cas merci pour tout !!

----------

## fouinux

Bon ben j'ai activé ce que tu m'avait dit dans la config du noyau.

J'ai ca :

```
# lspci|grep Promise

0000:03:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

```

Mais toujour rien dans /dev  :Sad: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

que donne 

```
dmesg | grep promise 
```

 ?

----------

## fouinux

pareil que au debut, je n'ai pas le "PATA port found"

----------

## fouinux

J'a i fait sauter le mbr de mon disque dur principal alors faut que je reinstalle debian. Je vous tiendrai au courant des que j'aurai reinstallé debian et mis a jour le noyau.

----------

## fouinux

Bubuabu => Tu peux me donner la config de ton contrôleur de ta carte mère ?? La mienne est en SATA (recommandé par le manuel) mais sous windows j'ai bien mes dd en PATA. Est-ce que ca viendrais de la ?

J'ai recompilé mon noyau (2.6.14)et toujour rien. Tu pourras mettre ton .config ?

Sinon peut etre que le kernel gentoo est patché.

----------

## fouinux

Bon j'ai essayé la manip du undef => define dans libata.h ca n'a rien donné de plus.

De toute facon le "PATA port found" se fait lors du chargement du noyau donc ca ne viens ) pas de la configuration de modules ni de script. Ca viens soi de la config de ma carte mère (asus p4c 800 -e dlx) soit de la config du noyau.

----------

## BuBuaBu

voila la config bios :

Advanced -> Integrated Peripherals -> On board Device -> 

On board Promise controlers : Enabled (autre chois : Disable)

Operating Mode : IDE (autre choix : RAID)

Je dispose d'un autre controleur raid sur ma cm, je pense que c'est pareil pour ta cm, vérifie bien que tu ne melange pas les deux.

pour mon .config j'ai pas envie de trier, suis le lien.

----------

## fouinux

Et dans "Onboard IDE Operate Mode" =>Enhanced Mode Support ON" est-ce que t as : "SATA" (les autes sont PATA + SATA ou PATA)??

Merci pour ton .config  :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

ce reglage est pour l' ICH, pas pour le PDC

----------

## fouinux

[off mode=on]Je viens d'avoir un pc portable et j'ai essayé d'installer gentoo (stage1 a partir du cd minimal): Mais dites moi c'est un vrai parcour du combattant !!! Je me suis servi des docs du site gentoo.org. Au final j'y suis pas arrivé (erreur dans la creation d'index pour le portage).

Si vous avez des docs ou d'autres site a me recommander pour l'install je suis preneur  :Wink: 

----------

## fouinux

Non personne n'a d'idée pour ma carte controleur ??

----------

## nonas

Bon je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais chez moi ça fonctionne 3 SATA (2ICH5 + 1Promise) +3 PATA (HDD, graveur dvd, lecteur dvd). Pas de RAID.

```
# lspci | grep romise

0000:03:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

```

```
# dmesg | grep romise

sata_promise version 1.01

sata_promise PATA port found

scsi2 : sata_promise

scsi3 : sata_promise

scsi4 : sata_promise

```

.config-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

Ton bios est à jour ? ça parrait bizarre que seul la ligne PATA port found ne soit pas là.   :Question: 

HTH.

----------

## fouinux

Ca vient peut etre du fait que j'ai pas de dd sur port SATA ??  :Question: 

----------

